# le mans to calais



## laikaecovip (Jun 3, 2008)

can anyone tel me how long it will take us rougthly to get to le mans from calais without going on toll roads ?


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

6 to 8 hours see here
chapter


----------



## pauwilson (May 24, 2005)

About 4.5hrs, heading down towards Le Havre then south from there. IIRC no tolls on that part of the motorway network. only if you go via Paris.


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

we did it last week. About 9 hrs!
Bob


----------



## laikaecovip (Jun 3, 2008)

when i put it into auto route it only said 4 hr 11 mins....

I know this was toll rd but i would`nt have thought it that big a difference ???


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

laikaecovip said:


> when i put it into auto route it only said 4 hr 11 mins....
> 
> I know this was toll rd but i would`nt have thought it that big a difference ???


Depends how many traffic lights you meet on red.

You could grow a beard waiting for some of them to change. Come to think of it, Mrs Zeb did on a couple of trips!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

From memory, it took us about 6 hrs last time (June 2008) from Calais to Beaumont sur Sarth where we always overnight (about 30min north of Le Mans) but we did use the toll road to Abbeville.

If you use the same route as we do, it can make a difference of an hour or so depending on the traffic situation in Rouen. It's impossible to narrow it down to within an hour but it's definitely a full day of driving in a M/H. Why worry about it, take it easy and relax. 8)


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good morning!

One thing to take into account when doing such journeys is your average speed.

So the first thing that your satnav and AutoRoute Express need to understand is that your motorhome is NOT a car and will not be averaging 80mph on an autoroute!! :roll:

In reality, on an autoroute, you can drive for one hour at 60mph and cover 60 miles. BUT, as soon as you leave the autoroute, you encounter bends, roundabouts, towns, villages and by-passes, all of which help to HALVE the average speed.

Le Mans to Calais is a journey of 274.4 miles, which might take 4hrs 28min at an average of 75mph. Once you decide to leave such roads and move onto the non-toll roads, the 4+ hours can easily become 6, 7, 8+ hours, split over two days. YES, it can make that much difference!

[So that Auntie Sandra could visit C&A, I travelled 336 miles from Annecy to Chalons en Champagne in ONE day. I spent 10 hours at the wheel, saw bu**er all but roads, was totally knackered and suffered MH lag for two days!]

What's the point of going 'touring' in a MH if you spend all the time at the wheel, dashing along, missing the beautiful gems along the way?


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

My last calais ( tunnel) to Le mans in the Rv took 6.5 hours at 60 ish on the toll roads, I reckon the answers with 9 hour plus for the non toll roads would be about right.


----------



## 100251 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Le Mans to Calais*

I used to operate vans on this route.
I used Dieppe Newhaven ferry which greatly reduces mileage depending on your British destination.
Regards
Skywriter


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Le Mans to Calais*



skywriter3 said:


> I used to operate vans on this route.
> I used Dieppe Newhaven ferry which greatly reduces mileage depending on your British destination.
> Regards
> Skywriter


I live 5 minutes from Newhaven., Theres a new ferry service goes to Le Havre now as well as Dieppe, ( not at the same time) and its soooooooo expensive for me that I do the 2 1/2 hour drive to Dover for the Tunnel, then the extra on the way back too. puts loads of miles onto the trip, and time, but in my truck it still workes out financially well worth it.

which I find bizarre. :roll:


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We travel from Calais to around Beaumont/le mans area regularly and it always surprises me how long it does take. 8/9 hours is about right. I'm the coward who goes via the Pont de Brotonne (now toll free  ) rather than via Rouen where we always seem to get lost or in the right lane and then cause chaos. It does not seem to take us much longer and is a stress free route for us. Leclerc at Yvetot also demands a visit for a stock up on the first day.

Sue


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

A lot of different answers here.
Just throw away your watch drive steady and enjoy the trip.
After all you are not in a race. If you set a target of 7 hours and it only takes 6 what are you going to do with the time you saved.
You can`t put it inthe bank for later.


Dave P


----------

